

LivingSocial Gift Vouchers Being Indexed in Google - sunsu
https://www.google.com/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=melisaspolini%40gmail.com#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&source=hp&q=%22must+really+like+you+because+they+just+bought+you+a+sweet%22&pbx=1&oq=%22must+really+like+you+because+they+just+bought+you+a+sweet%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=7747l9151l2l9231l12l8l0l0l0l3l171l886l4.4l8l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=bd1c11c28eefc138&biw=1532&bih=802

======
janesvilleseo
It has been only 11 minutes since you posted and there are only a few results
even looking at those which were omitted. Either someone at Google is cleaning
these up fast or there is just that many indexed yet. Good find either way

Edit: I just checked their robots.txt file and they are not disallowing it so
they may to add that. Also very interesting robots.txt file. Check it out I
think it is very clever of them. <http://www.livingsocial.com/robots.txt>

------
kapilkale
LivingSocial doesn't block bots to /gifts. Strange.

<http://www.livingsocial.com/robots.txt>

------
callahad
<http://livingsocial.com/robots.txt> doesn't prohibit indexing /gifts/ _

~~~
kapilkale
Yes. Was typing that simultaneously.

------
lukeholder
They have blocked gifts now.

